# Two tame corn snakes for sale both and viv with full set up for £120



## GeorgeS

Two lovely corn snakes that love to be handled and are very good feeders. they are both eating two pinkies per week. both are about a year old. not sure what sex they are and cant say exact. comes with 2.5 ft tank, big water bowl, big log, heat mat, vines, leaves, light and thermometer.


----------



## uromastyx<3

Where??


----------



## GeorgeS

Bournemouth


----------



## cjsnakes

you need to start feeding fuzzies pinkies wont be enough you could run into probs later


----------



## GeorgeS

yes but a fuzzy is bigger than its girth so i dont want to cause it any trouble.


----------



## Pepper Pot

you can definately feed it fuzzies


----------



## Frogsrule10

How big are they?


----------

